# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  سهم "آبل" يقفز 6% بعد الإعلان عن النتائج الفصلية

## eqtsadcom

قفز سهم "آبل" بـ6% بعد الإعلان عن نتائج الربع الثالث للشركة والتي فاقت التقديرات، رغم التوقعات بتراجع مبيعات الهواتف قبيل الطرح المنتظر لـIphone 8، حيث ارتفعت إيرادات الشركة بـ7% لتصل إلى 45.4 مليار دولار، لتتجاوز متوسط التوقعات البالغة 44.8 مليار دولار.وبلغت مبيعات الشركة من هواتف الآيفون 41 مليون وحدة، بارتفاع نسبته 1,6% مقارنة بالربع المماثل من العام الماضي.
وتتوقع الشركة أن تبلغ إيرادات الربع الأخير من العام بين 49 إلى 52 مليار دولار مع طرح الـIphone 8 رغم أنه سيكون الأغلى على الإطلاق، حيث سيبدأ سعره من 1100 دولار.

----------

